# How easy is first time anal?



## RFguy (Feb 17, 2013)

Many many years ago I had anal sex with a GF who was a virgin back there. It was her that initiated, she wanted it very badly.

I remember that it took lots of trying over several days to finally get it in. We were going very slowly, but still she was very tight and even a finger was uncomfortable.

Fast forward to my current relationship. During the first months I insisted on anal and she reluctantly agreed to try. She said that every previous BF had tried to get some but she wouldn't let them, I was her first back there. 

And here's the reason I opened this thread. It went in way too easily. I did some preparation with my fingers and then had a go. She had some discomfort at first but then I could pound her quite hard.

Was she lying? I don't really care if she had 1000 lovers back there before but why would she lie to me? :scratchhead:


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

everyone's body is different.The issue with the other GF may have been that she didn't trust you not to hurt her so she was tense which made it more difficult.
Your current partner may trust you completely and may have been totally relaxed and ready for what was about to happen.

Just because it was easier with her doesn't mean she was dishonest.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Hold the thread.

You _insisted_!!?? That's kind of a d-ck move.

Like Scarlet said, it's as simple as being more relaxed.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

SomedayDig said:


> Hold the thread.
> 
> You _insisted_!!?? That's kind of a d-ck move.


You never INSIST on getting anal.That's not the way things work.Unless you her to INSIST you allow her to use a strap-on.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

You insist on anal and then imply that she is a lying wh0re when it is too easy? I have rarely heard anything so misogynistic. 

So, if she 'insisted' on pegging you with a strap-on how would you react? How would you feel if she then suggested that you were a rent boy in your youth because it went in too easily? 

You sound disappointed that it wasn't more unpleasant for her.


----------



## I got this (Feb 25, 2013)

All about relaxation. 

I also agree with others that you are treating her badly by insisting and then being suspicious because you lack knowledge about anal.


----------



## Mrs.K (Apr 12, 2012)

We just did it for the first time within the last year. I was very relaxed and it was easier and not as painful as I thought it would be.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

johnnycomelately said:


> You insist on anal and then imply that she is a lying wh0re when it is too easy? I have rarely heard anything so misogynistic.
> 
> So, if she 'insisted' on pegging you with a strap-on how would you react? How would you feel if she then suggested that you were a rent boy in your youth because it went in too easily?
> 
> You sound disappointed that it wasn't more unpleasant for her.


Take it easy...he never called her a lying wh0re. He's curious and wondering why one chick seemed looser than the other.

About him insisting on anal....I know guys that won't continue to date a girl if she insists on never having anal. I doubt he was sitting there demanding it from her. Likely, they had talked about it and he told her that it's something he's into, and wants for a relationship to continue.

I know guys who feel the same way about getting head, and there are women who are not into that, which could also be a deal-breaker for the relationship.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

tulsy said:


> Take it easy...he never called her a lying wh0re.





> Was she lying? I don't really care if she had 1000 lovers back there before but why would she lie to me?


He came pretty darn close.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> You never INSIST on getting anal.That's not the way things work.Unless you her to INSIST you allow her to use a strap-on.


Lol....that's my rule...you can't do anything to me I can't do to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Needy_Wife (Mar 10, 2010)

ScarletBegonias said:


> everyone's body is different.The issue with the other GF may have been that she didn't trust you not to hurt her so she was tense which made it more difficult.
> Your current partner may trust you completely and may have been totally relaxed and ready for what was about to happen.
> 
> Just because it was easier with her doesn't mean she was dishonest.


:iagree::iagree:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

does she poop big?


----------



## RFguy (Feb 17, 2013)

About the insisnting thing: I asked once and she said no. I asked again another time and she said Ok, let's try it.

We did it once more a few months later. Then she said she doesn't like it and we shoudn't do it again. And we never did. 

That's all. It isn't like I raped her.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> everyone's body is different.The issue with the other GF may have been that she didn't trust you not to hurt her so she was tense which made it more difficult.
> Your current partner may trust you completely and may have been totally relaxed and ready for what was about to happen.
> 
> Just because it was easier with her doesn't mean she was dishonest.



Totally true. :iagree::iagree:


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

RFguy said:


> About the insisnting thing: I asked once and she said no. I asked again another time and she said Ok, let's try it.
> 
> We did it once more a few months later. Then she said she doesn't like it and we shoudn't do it again. And we never did.
> 
> That's all. It isn't like I raped her.


lol Asked and insisted are two words that shouldn't get mixed up.


----------



## RFguy (Feb 17, 2013)

TiggyBlue said:


> lol Asked and insisted are two words that shouldn't get mixed up.


Sorry!  English is not my first language. Sometimes I do not express myself correctly.


----------



## lauren2013 (Jun 7, 2013)

Anal is all about relaxation and lubrication. If you tense up it hurts and he cant get in. I did it for the first time, only to please my husband and it didn't hurt (I was also pretty drunk!). Only thing is I couldn't go to the bathroom for a few days!! :/


----------



## CreekWalker (May 31, 2013)

My first tries at it were easy. But after having child number two, I tore and it has been not so easy ever since. Good times.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey fellas, when you're in the dunny (toilet) and you're snapping one off, a big one let's say, try to imagine it as anal in reverse. It will be the best indicator of how uncomfortable it can be and how gentle you must be about the whole damn thing. Unless you have small equipment and then I guess that would be less of a problem - either way, take it slowly.


----------

